# How to keep possums out of a set?



## KYtrapper (Dec 20, 2007)

Does anybody know of any way to keep a possum out of a set? Is there anything a **** will eat but a possum won't. I've been making sets for mostly **** but can't keep possums out of them long enough to catch a ****. My sets are in good places with plenty of **** but it seems like the possums just always beat the ***** to them. Does anybody have any suggestions? Thanks in advance, KYtrapper


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I dont have possums in my area (thank god) but I have heard that you have to pretty much thin them out first so that you can start catching your *****. The same goes for when your trapping the water for mink and ***** and the muskrats keep clogging your sets. If it was me and I knew I had good **** numbers in the area I would gang set the area with a 1/2 doz. sets or so. Gang setting for **** is always a good idea anyways because there are usually several **** at a good location with the exception being the big old dominate males which prefer to remain solitary until breeding season.


----------



## KYtrapper (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for the advice ND trapper. I'll use your advice on gang setting the area. Hopefully that way I'll end up with at least a **** or two in my traps and maybe it will also help me thin out the possums quicker too. I've already took care of a few of them. Maybe if I can thin them out I'll finally get to catch some *****. Thanks again, KYtrapper


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

A **** trapper has to look at **** as a family group. Earlier this fall I set up a nice **** run through some cattails with four 220's. A few days went by with no catches then one day I pull up and each body trap had a **** it. By only setting one or two traps for **** you are giving your self the opportunity to only catch one or two **** but by gang setting you open the door to many more.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

if you figure that out let me no


----------



## Ill Trapper (Oct 23, 2004)

catch the possums, practice skinning them. Obviously there are too many in the area, clean a few out it is the right thing to do. I use possum catches as a tool for teaching my boy and their friends how to properly skin an animal and prepare it for the stretcher. When I go to sell my furs I take all the boys with me and they can sell the possums they helped put up. It made me a whole lot better at skinning since I made all my mistakes on them and not an expensive fox or badger, or coyote. I don't like anything going to waste or allowing to run rampant just because they aren't what everyone else wants to catch. And by catching them they do less damage to my garbage cans at the end of the road.

Scott
"ILL Trapper"


----------



## KYtrapper (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks everybody for the advice. I think I've started to thin them out a little bit. A couple of days ago I actually caught somthing beside a possum. I checked one of my sets and found a skunk. Thanks again for all the advice, KYtrapper


----------

